# How soon do you guys...



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Troll cranks in the spring? We ran into a situation this weekend where we broke out the trolling rods. We were casting into island shorelines in a shallow back bay and boating nice walleyes. Suddenly, the wind came up and made boat control impossible. We decided to put on some shallow runners and bang them off the shallow points we were pulling walleyes off of casting. It resulted in us boating the rest of our keeper size walleyes and a few larger ones, it just seemed a little early in the season to resort to trolling. I guess the walleyes didn't mind. Anyone have additional insight? The water must have been warm enough...


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

I have caught them on MN opener before trolling Shad Raps bumping the gravel bottom. So I guess it's not unheard of.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

It just seems like alot of guys wait to troll until later. I have heard differing theories on when to start, but I'm curious as to what others on the site practice. I really enjoy trolling cranks, so whenever I can get away with it, thats what I will be doing.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just do whatever is catching fish, not what everyone else is accustom to doing at a certain time.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Wasn't really asking if it would work, the walleyes didn't seem to mind. 8) Just more of a general question as to what others have heard or do...


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I've been trolling for 4 weeks. worked everytime.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I honestly believe as soon as the ice is off you can catch fish on cranks. When those fish are hanging deep prespawn leadcore and #4 RS Shad Raps will do a #. It is slow, slow trolling but it works. By the time the spawn is full bore I'll troll for the rest of the year. But, I get impatient and have a tough time dragging jigs or Lindy's all day long. Cranks all the way!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think it depends on the water. Like rowdie, I've been trolling for weeks with great success. Before I lived out here I wouldn't probably be trolling yet when I fished most MN lakes.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I caught walleyes in 38degree water in lake erie trolling reef runners some tipped with crawler some plain bigest was 13.9


----------

